# CK 3510 HST 50 hr



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Did the 50 hour oil and filter change. Also the filter only for Hydraulics as per manual. Lost Hydraulic oil while changing the filter. Check on the dip stick and it is full. Ran the tractor for a while and raised loader up and ran tilt etc, same with 3 point. What do you think. I am about to the conclusion it was overfull from the factory/dealer. Ideas??
I did move a few loads of black dirt so it was not all empty cycles.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ck3510hb,

Most likely, they filled the hydraulic reservoir with the loader and lift raised so it will be full under those conditions. Fairly common practice.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

*3510*

Thanks sixbales, I never thought of that. Wonder if that could be why the loader was jerky in movement and not so much now? Bob


----------

